
The University of Costumed Superheroes – Free Software Foundation - thomzane
https://u.fsf.org/fsfheroes
======
thomzane
Support students' #UserFreedom. The University of Costumed Superheroes is an
animated video from the FSF on the dangers of proprietary software in remote
education. Support their campaign at
[https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/remote-education-does-
no...](https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/remote-education-does-not-require-
giving-up-rights-to-freedom-and-privacy)

